# Possible purchase critique?



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Geez...first the link wouldn't post and now I fear it doesn't work...apologies!

As soon as I get the chance at work tonight, I will again post the link. Thank you for your time and I apologize again that it didn't work...


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Quarter Horse

Ok folks...let's give THIS A TRY! :wink:


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Almost impossible to say anything based on those photos.

Neck is set low, legs look nice and sturdy, and that's about all I can tell.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

all the pictures in the world wont tell you much. You are looking for a riding horse, only way to judge that is to ride him. Go ride him then get a vet pre purchase exam.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Absolutely...PPE is the ONLY WAY for anal retentives such as myself! :0)

I hope to hear back from his owners today about his additional info, and schedule a first ride if all seems within normal limits! Thanks! :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

Back2Horseback said:


> Quarter Horse - $1000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$1000 for a 7year old pretty riding gelding sounds awful cheap. Did you get to meet him?


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

No, actually, his owners haven't gotten back to me yet, so perhaps they aren't super motivated to sell? We'll see, but I think that's about the going rate in this area for basic riding (non-show quality/specific training level) horses-- $1000-$3000 max for basic horses, and the more the owners are in financial crisis, as horribly, MANY, MANY FOLKS in this area, especially are (due to so many illegals taking the horse-related jobs that lots of horse people have counted on for income).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I like him. Definitely worth a look-see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

As far as his conformation, he looks Appendix to me, or at least has TB in him not too far back. Maybe not, but he sure looks like it to me...


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I tend to agree with Faceman here. He's one scrawny looking QH! Or maybe I'm just used to the bulldog type QHs we own...hmmm. Either that or he's still a baby and they're lying about his age. He definitely is cute though.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

We get a lot of racing bred QHs in AZ because, up until a few years ago, we had quite a bit of QH racing. My dad sold a ranch to a guy who bred and raced QHs locally and nationally.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

It's odd, because in the pic with his head up , he does look much more typey for TB, yet in the stall pic, he looks like QH+??? something else I can't out my finger on...almost like a mustang! Two pics, three different horses! :0)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Back2Horseback said:


> It's odd, because in the pic with his head up , he does look much more typey for TB, yet in the stall pic, he looks like QH+??? something else I can't out my finger on...almost like a mustang! Two pics, three different horses! :0)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Perhaps, but the "stall picture" is showing me pasterns and withers that are typey for a TB. Not that it matters, it's just if he has a lot of TB in him he might be better at the finesse disciplines if that is what you have in mind, which I assume as if I remember correctly the ad mentioned something about English...


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Quite true, as, yes I do ride English, and would like to eventually get back to jumping, especially on the trail and in the open.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xoxoNohea (Jun 25, 2012)

I bought my little guy for $600. He is registered, from great blood lines and he is an amazing horse. I think the seller realized his mistake on the price because he tried to buy him back several times.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It's hard to tell much from those pictures, but if he's sound and gentle, he might be worth $1000. Their farrier appears to be working hard to make him clubby looking on that right front.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry to dredge up such an old posting, but for those who took the time to kindly give me their input, I wanted to provide a brief update....

Unfortunately, he either sold quickly, the owners decided not to sell, or they preferred simply to not contact me for some unknown reason!

Nonetheless, no new info as there was never even a contact, let alone a meeting. :-( I always take things such as this as a message from G-d to look elsewhere; thus, the search continues! :wink:

Thanks again, guys!


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

Back2Horseback said:


> Sorry to dredge up such an old posting, but for those who took the time to kindly give me their input, I wanted to provide a brief update....
> 
> Unfortunately, he either sold quickly, the owners decided not to sell, or they preferred simply to not contact me for some unknown reason!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update, it's always nice to know how a story ends 

If you only e-mailed them once and never got a respond then please keep in mind that your e-mail could have gotten caught in a spam filter. If something like that happes to me (if I am VERY interested and do not get a response) I usually send another e-mail with a different subject, it has worked for me in the past.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow, good thought, Caljane! I hadn't even considered that...I haven't seen his ad again, though, so he may be gone...

I'll check into it...at the time I initially saw him, and subsequently kept going back and reading his ad again and again, (the miniscule info they posted) I was getting very excited to at the least hear a bit more about him! It's been weeks now, but, definitely worth one more try. Hey, if they DO get back to me this time, I'll really start feeling it's "meant to be"!

Ugh...me and my "signs"...Ha!

Thank you for the input! :0)


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

You probably already saw by now that the ad is still online *yeah* 
The seller is listing a phone number, though - they may expect you to call rather than e-mail.


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

good luck he is a handsome guy. worth a try out.. And I was thinking the same thing as caljane


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

Heck I would Call them there is a Number listed!


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

I wasn't able to call last night (I woke up late and had to get ready for work)...I feel I want to have a solid amount of time to devote to the seller on the phone, thus, my plan is to call her on Thursday evening, my first night off. I'm verrry pleased he's still available!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I actually like the look of this horse a lot better than the paint you're considering. Also, the possible clubbing on the right front may be nothing more than a bad trim. IMHO, he's definitely worth a look and a try-out.


----------



## fadedbluejean (Sep 22, 2012)

cant really tell too much on confo from those pictures, i love his colour tho, very pretty


----------

